# lesson in how not to crash



## the dragster (15 Jun 2008)

have a look at this made in cathkin braes 
View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=sfIPtcEha70


----------



## Jaded (15 Jun 2008)

Are you scanning for snipers in the woods in the first bit?


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Jun 2008)

Its because your head was at a jaunty angle


----------



## longers (15 Jun 2008)

I'd recommend getting some gloves. 
They can save a bit of grief if you're going to keep falling off


----------



## dodgy (15 Jun 2008)

Fast forward to 1min 30secs if you value your time!

Dave.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jun 2008)

Crashing is not so bad if you learn from your mistakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the dragster (19 Jun 2008)

im going to do the same course so hopefully i wont crash this time but looking back it is funny


----------

